# FATAL: Module iptable_filter not found. [Solved]

## thejackal13

I have spent a good amount of time trying to get iptables to work and I still can't. I am hoping someone has some insight on this problem.  I have been to the wiki's and the other threads but still no luck.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies#Kernel_Config

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468287-highlight-fatal+module+iptables.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-449843-highlight-module+iptables.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3383224.html#3383224

```

mythtv ~ # iptables --list

iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

```

mythtv ~ #  modprobe ip_tables

mythtv ~ #  modprobe iptable_filter

FATAL: Module iptable_filter not found.

```

*I was only able to get "modprobe ip_tables" working after compiling everything as a module.

```

mythtv ~ # grep -i netfilter /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# Core Netfilter Configuration

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

```

I have tried with the Interface as a module, built in, and not at all. I figured I would leave ti out seeing it work for someone in a different thread.

Any ideas?Last edited by thejackal13 on Sun Sep 03, 2006 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

You need to compile iptables support as kernel modules. Became root and then

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Choose Networking --> Networking Options --> Network packet filtering and select everything under Core Netfilter Configuration and IP Netfilter Configuration. Remember, choose them AS MODULES!

Please note that this part changed a little bit around kernel 2.6.16, and I don't know if those guides you mentioned are updated (didn't read them). The new part in 2.6.16 and newer kernels is that Network packet filtering menu is split to Core Netfilter Configuration and IP Netfilter Configuration.

Anyway, next save your new kernel configuration and then just recompile your kernel with (for example)

```
make && make modules && make install && make modules_install
```

----------

## thejackal13

thanks, that did the trick. I didn't know you had to do "everything" under both menu options.

----------

